# 322 hudson



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

I replaced the fingers upper and lower. Replaced brushes cleaned armature put it all back. Problem it just runs in reverse. So i ck wire diagram i had according to the wire diagram three wires were wrong fixed still the same stump. Amy help would be greatful . hudson with sit.
Al


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Look again buddy. That's the typical problem when you have a wire in the wrong place.


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Ok i will. What i did quick today before going to work i put a small piece of tape on each wire that is correct so like u said must of missed something it is early still not awake. Lol thanks Al


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

alaft61ri said:


> Ok i will. What i did quick today before going to work i put a small piece of tape on each wire that is correct so like u said must of missed something it is early still not awake. Lol thanks Al


And don't ask me how I know this,lol!!


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Came home went over again and again according to the wire diagram its wright here is a pic. Of it. I can do is take the shell off my other one and compare the wire diagram. 
Al
.


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Sorry forgot to post pic here it is


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

It's near impossible to see what wire goes where.Double-check again, and make sure all the fingers are in contact with the drum.


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Ok i wil i do notice as soon as i put power to it it starts running it doesnt do its normal clicking. Year i new the pic wasnt the best. Ill probably have to take my other one apart and compare. For it to directly run it has to be one wire or two. Kust cant see it. Thankyou. Also wodering if you would know if i can use a lionel 3 rail track on the post war american flyer o gauge it 1938 my brother in law gave it to me it runs i just replaced the pilot wheels and rear trail wheels and axles thanks

Al


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Came home tonight took my other one apart and compared them every thing look good until i notice the magnets the newer one was on backwards so swtiched the wires instead of putting it on correct getting those brushes and the springs is a pain in the put. So i switched snd ot worked
Thanks for help ak


----------

